# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Good feeders

## frognerd101

Hello it's Andrew and I am still very new to the Budgetts frog world. I got him at an expo about 3-4 weeks ago, and he is doing very well. 

I feed him a diet of mainly crickets, but occasionally I will give him fish. He seems to like the small rosy red barbs. Are those okay feeders. I don't give a lot of them to him and its only on occasion. I try to feed him every day and give him fish once a week. He just loves to eat  :Smile:  


Thank you everyone for your help

----------


## Kevin1

Fish should be ok Philippe himself recommends fish. Fish are a good way to get calcium into these frogs. I'd love to see pics of the little guy/gal  :Smile:

----------


## eric048

some fish bacterial diseases can be given to frogs, I wouldn't feed fish unless you know for sure the fish are healthy or you raise them yourself, a great way to do this is

1) 10g tank with filters and all that jazz
2) mollies, guppies, or platies of both genders
3) ???
4) Babies!
5) grow the babies until they are a good size and keep some for more babies, endless feeders!

this way you know for sure what the fish are eating, how healthy they are, water parameters, etc

I did that for when I had oscars, it seems to be better than buying the feeders, I had an oscar eat a minnow with TB and he got TB and died  :Frown:  just a warning....

also most frogs eat things without bones, too much fish can cause impaction or swelling...

----------



----------


## Kitten

I have yet to feed my Budgetts any fish, but I feed him crickets, dubia roaches, turk roaches & frozen blood worms (these are a bit messy, so I don't feed him these often. Left overs go to my cichilds). I also plan to feed him some nightcrawlers once I get my hands on some. lol.

----------


## eric048

stick with bugs, the occasional pinky mouse or fish is okay I just wouldn't do it too often

----------


## Ra

> stick with bugs, the occasional pinky mouse or fish is okay I just wouldn't do it too often


 Im gonna go ahead and say the opposite. In the wild these guys are frog and fish eaters. Bones from a small fish arent going to give them an impaction. I also prefer to give them nightcrawlers over crickets as a staple, adding fish as a treat.

----------


## Kitten

I still haven't fed my Budgetts any fish, but he sure does love his nightcrawlers. He doesn't let me get the prey item close enough to the water anymore! He just jumps out of the water and grabs it mid-air. This helps with dusted items.  :Smile:  He still gets a variety of dubia, turks & crickets along with the nightcrawlers...oh and some hornworms. He LOVES those.

----------

